# 840d SL mit TCU30 - Front USB Zugriff



## nekron (10 März 2018)

Hi...  

was muss an der TCU30.3 alles eingestellt werden um einen Front-USB Zugriff zu erlauben ? Auf der NCU ist ein Serien-Inbetriebnahmearchiv aufgespielt, aber der Front-USB Zugriff läuft nicht, wollte den Lizenzbedarf exportieren, ging nicht ...

Auch beim Erst-Hochlauf ists nicht gelaufen, da haben wir das IBN-Archiv per FTP aufgespielt.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen kleinen Tipp (in den HMI-Settings ist USB lokal , Front, Schlüssel 0 eingestellt...)

danke
michael


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 März 2018)

unter Inbetriebnahme  -> HMI -> LOG LAUFWERKE   kannst du den Front USB freigeben .
wenn der USB Softkey unter Programmmanager angezeigt wird du aber keinen Zugriff hast, könnte der USB Stick mechanisch nicht   passen beim OP15 gibt es da schon mal Probleme. 
sonst anderen USB Stick versuchen die NCU ist da schon mal etwas zickig.


----------



## nekron (10 März 2018)

Genau ... da steht 

USB lokal
Front
Freigabe ab Schlüssel 0

(Ist denke ich die Standart-Einstellung)

und ich habe einen Stick benutzt, mit dem ich vorletzte Woche erst an einer NC war ... deswegen hatte ich mir über die Zickigkeit keine Gedanken gemacht ...  Aber ich werde später mal ein paar Sticks durchprobieren ... 

Sollte jemand noch sonnst irgendwelche Ideen haben ...

immer her damit


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 März 2018)

ich habe gerade keine NCU hier ,
steht dort Schlüsselschalter 0 , oder Zugriffsstufe 0

Schlüsselschalter 0 ist jeder 
Zugriffsstufe 0  ist System

wird der USB Stick erkannt ? ja ->,der Softkey ist bedienbar , nein Softkey ->ausgeraut.
unter Inbetriebnahme  -> Systemdaten ist der USB sichtbar ?
was für ein OP hast du da angebaut ?


----------



## nekron (10 März 2018)

Hi ...

So - also da steht Schlüsselschalter 0, also jeder ... Der Softkey USB aus z.b. dem Programmmanager ist ausgegraut, wenn ich ein Archiv o.ae. von USB aufspielen möchte erscheint Kein Zugriff ...

Handelt sich um ein OP012 mit einer TCU30.3 hinten huckepack.

Danke für deine Hilfe ...


----------



## Peter Gedöns (10 März 2018)

ich hab jetzt  Zugriff auf eine NCU ist aber leider 600km weit weg kann also nicht mal eben einen USB Stick stecken.

in der IBN Maske steht auch Anschluss : Front ? 
ist der Stecker X207 von der TCU zum OP richtig gesteckt ? 

so wie du das beschreibst wird der USB ja gar nicht erkannt (ausgegrauter Softkey) , kannst du mal einen anderen Anschluss an der TCU testen X202/203 X212/213 ? 
Die müssten in der INB Maske auch angeboten werden.


----------



## nekron (11 März 2018)

So ... hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen ... aber weiter bin ich auch nicht gekommen ...

Habe nun die NCU nochmal urgelöscht, auch dann ist es genau das gleiche ... Sämtliche USB-Anschlüsse sind nicht funktionsfähig. Aufgesteckt ist alles und auch die USB-Anschlüsse hinten habe ich probiert ...

 muss da an der TCU noch irgendwas eingestellt werden ?

Im Log Drive Setup ist noch ein Eintrag Pfad - der ist leer. Steht da bei dir was drin ?

Danke & Gruss,
michael


----------



## nekron (11 März 2018)

Hallo Peter,

danke für deine Hilfe, ich weiss zwar nicht warum aber nun geht es ...

ich hab mir /var/log/Messages angeschaut, dir TCU hat ganz korrekt den USB zur NCU exportiert, die NCU hat ihn aber nicht gemountet ... Nachdem ich nun alles nochmal neu aufgespielt habe, mehrere Resets danach gings irgendwie ...

Nicht gerade befriedigend, aber besser als am Montag stundenlang mit Siemens zu telefonieren ... Und beim nächsten mal schauen ich mir das dann mal genau an ...

Danke für deine Wochenend-Hilfe & Gruss,
michael


----------

